# Name für einen Krieger



## Öbelix1 (1. August 2008)

Moin!

Ich wolltew mich mal nach nem guten namen für nen krieger erkundigen...er sollte nicht horst, Horrst, hôrrst oder ähnlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freue mich auf eure Vorschläge!


----------



## Fatally (1. August 2008)

Hmm sei einfach mal selber Kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meiner würde vll. Thandurius heissen oder sowas in der art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (1. August 2008)

Gummibaum ist für mich reserviert...

und für schlau namen hilft onkel google und tante wiki... such nach namen von kriegern/kriegsgöttern wende was willst das mit nem krieger zu tun hatt...

und ansonsten, denk dir einen namen aus, was du ja aber nicht willst


----------



## Traka (1. August 2008)

Wenn du dir schon deinen eigenen Nick mit dem du Monate rumrennen wirst, von anderen vorsagen lassen willst, solltest du wenigstens bischen mehr infos geben: Horde? Allianz? Gnom? Orc? UD? Denn jenachdem würd ich andere Namen wählen. Meinen siehste unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Öbelix1 (1. August 2008)

ok danke Thandrius angenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is zu früh um kreativsein und das is auch nich so meine stärke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (1. August 2008)

OMG habt ihr kein bisschen phantasie um einen char einen namen zu geben aber wenns sein muss was is es den für en volk ??


----------



## Öbelix1 (1. August 2008)

jaaaaa flamt mich ...


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (1. August 2008)

Meridien, Tuska , Lôkthar


----------



## hödr (1. August 2008)

ohh man, was soll man n noch für andere machen?!?

Auf welchen Server soll ich meinen Char erstellen?
Welche Klasse soll ich zocken?
Wie soll ich die Klasse optisch gestalten?
Welchen Namen soll ich vergeben?
Was soll ich heute für die Arbeit anziehen?
Was kann ich heute abend essen?

Entscheidet doch ma selbst ohne bei jeder Kleinigkeit die Comunity zu befragen.

Sei kreativ und such dir selbst n Namen aus.. so schwer kann das doch net sein



ps. wenn du wirklich zu .... bist dir n Namen einfallen zu lassen, geh auf n paar Server und gib /who krieger ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Bitte tus nicht)


----------



## Eckhexaule (1. August 2008)

Welches Volk?


----------



## wowhunter (1. August 2008)

hhmmm Nerkodazius?^^
ich hab keine ahnung welche du nehmen könntest ich machs immer so:

der erst buchstabe tippe ich blind: das ist der anfangsbuchstabe und beim nächsten genau so muss bloß passen also net t und dann q^^


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (1. August 2008)

wenn er selber einenn amen hätte würde er diesen thread nicht erstellen. die buffedcomunity ist doch dazu da um anderen leuten zu helfen, sei es auch nur um für ihre characters einen guten namen zu finden
... büdde kein geflame, vorschlage gogo
Hares, Warlost


----------



## essey (1. August 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich wolltew mich mal nach nem guten namen für nen krieger erkundigen...er sollte nicht horst, Horrst, hôrrst oder ähnlich sein
> 
> ...



Also meiner heißt essi, ganz einfach...

Da gibts mehrere Möglichkeiten.

1. du denkst dir irgendeinen coolen namen aus
2. du nennst ihn ähnlich wie deinen main-char (meine favorisierte Methode)
3. du nimmst nen namen, der zum Charakter eines Kriegers passt, je nach Rasse/Fraktion. 

Konkrete Vorschläge kann ich dir allerdings nicht machen, weil ich da weniger kreativ bin. Allerdings würde ich die 2. Variante vorziehen wegen dem Wiedererkennungswert...


----------



## Neque neque (1. August 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich wolltew mich mal nach nem guten namen für nen krieger erkundigen...er sollte nicht horst, Horrst, hôrrst oder ähnlich sein
> 
> ...


Horst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (1. August 2008)

roflcopptahimbaroxxorfulls4eulenklatscher


----------



## Raknarok of Madmortem (1. August 2008)

Also ich hab erst gestern nen Tauren Krieger gestartet. 
Da ich den Film "Der Wüstenplanet" ganz gut find, hab ich die Kuh kurzerhand Múadib genannt. 
Man darf ja keine Sonderzeichen verwenden, sonst hätte man das noch ein bissel ausschmücken können. 
Múad'dib oder so. 

Nunja, jedenfalls in Anlehnung an den Film.


----------



## Slâyêrone (1. August 2008)

Tanknîx find ich gut


----------



## nrg (1. August 2008)

Darkkrieger, der wirkliche Pro hat dark, blood, shadow oder was ähnliches und die Klassenbezeichnung im Namen^^

Als Schurke bitte nicht das Rouge vergessen


----------



## Mighty_J (1. August 2008)

würde den Vorschlag mit Google und Wiki nochmal aufgreifen. Hole mir häufig Anregungen in der griechischen und römischen Mythologie.

Schau mal nach "Ilias" und "Odyssee", da gibts imo sehr coole Namen, die doch tatsächliche auch ne Bedeutung haben, die weiter geht als "...mein Char haut dich schneller um, als du ALT+F4 drücken kannst..."


----------



## Delhoven (1. August 2008)

Also meine drei heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Delhoven  - 70er Hunter (Mein Heimatort)

2. Darkage - 70er Gnome Warrior (Ehemals Großer Quakeworld spieler)

3. Dorfmofa - 64er N811 Druide (Was dümmeres ist mir nicht eingefallen)



Würde ich nochmal nen Warrior spielen, würde dieser Battleship oder Wasserhahn heissen


----------



## sp4rkl3z (1. August 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> roflcopptahimbaroxxorfulls4eulenklatscher



/sign so nen ich meinen nächsten char! danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antileet (1. August 2008)

DarkWarriorOfKolbenUndKeule


----------



## Fast Jack (1. August 2008)

Delhoven schrieb:


> Also meine drei heissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum Glück sind Leute wie du Allis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nee spaß beiseite investier 8&#8364; pro Char und den Tip kann ich auch vielen Anub hordis geben und obwohl ich sowas wie /vote 4 close schreiben wollte bin ich jetzt der Meinung, dass es mehr derartige Threads und weniger Chars namens Horst, Dorfmofa & Berlinneuköln geben sollte.


----------



## MarZ1 (1. August 2008)

Morcar =) 70er schami aus nem alten brettspiel "heroquest" das war da der böse xD
und Cortex 70er warri (aus dem deutschunterricht :/ heißt gehirnrinde)
also entweder passt im unterricht auf oder schaust ob dir namen aus mittelalterfilmen oder sowas ab oder von halt sachen die mit mittelalter zu tun haben wo die namen in wow reinpassen sollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und bitte KEINE `´^ zeichen das ist soo arm :/ kann gleich "éinfâlltslôs" nennen und wenn du so viel langeweile hast dann nenn denn vllt so xD


----------



## Kamaji (1. August 2008)

nrg schrieb:


> Als Schurke bitte nicht das Rouge vergessen



Rouge ist französisch und heißt "rot" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  du meinst RoGUe


----------



## Toyuki (1. August 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&sa=X...tor&spell=1


----------



## nrg (1. August 2008)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Rouge ist französisch und heißt "rot"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wer den Sarkasmus meiner Aussage findet darf ihn behalten. Von mir aus kann er ihn auch noîr nennen^^


----------



## Topperharly (1. August 2008)

mein warri heißt Bárektikus, mein dudu Górmadros, jäger Mérreakón und prist jélenyja. wer namen sucht einfach mir ne pn mit volk, rasse und ich erfinde mal ein paar^^

lg topper


----------



## Muzzy (1. August 2008)

Milgram


----------



## riggedi (1. August 2008)

Tauf ihn "Muddi" oder "Helmut".

Riggedi


----------



## LeetQotsa (1. August 2008)

Tankwart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mal ernsthaft, man sollte nen StickyThread machen, in dem jeder seinen favorisierten Namen für ne Klasse eintragen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dietmax (1. August 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> roflcopptahimbaroxxorfulls4eulenklatscher



Der ist doch gut, nimm den. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (1. August 2008)

Meiner großer Taure heißt Rizzel =)
Aber der Name hängt oft vom Volk ab. z.B. heißen Orcs sehr oft: Gromock, Gronash oder Grimlock oder so irgendwas. Meist auf PvE- Servern, was natürlich bei der Namenvergabe auch eine sehr große Rolle spielt! Du kannst nicht auf einem PvE- Server mit nem Namen wie Megawarri oder Killerblood oder sonst was ankommen xD
Du musst einfach mal selbst kreativ sein. Denk einfach mal 10 Minuten darüber nach und dir wird dann schon ein schöner Name einfallen! =)
Tipp: Schau dich mal im Zimmer oder der Wohnung um. Habe mal nen Char von mir nach ner Schuhmarke benannt xD nämlich Exico (Untoter Hexenmeister) Finde passt voll gut^^

Mfg


----------



## Öbelix1 (1. August 2008)

roflcopptahimbaroxxorfulls4eulenklatscher

hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke für eure Tipps


----------



## DieSchachtel (1. August 2008)

Wie wärs mit Namen wie:

"Nulldef"

"Lederträger"

"Keintank"

"OhneSchild"

"Mezzomix"

"Schweppers"

"Colawarri"

oder hans.

mfg


----------



## Melih (1. August 2008)

Horst


----------



## RazZerrR (1. August 2008)

horst,wilhelm,friedrich,manfred,klaus,august

man denk dir selber ein namen aus


----------



## Ben86rockt (1. August 2008)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> horst,wilhelm,friedrich,manfred,klaus,august
> 
> man denk dir selber ein namen aus



August made my day.....xD

Was auch noch toll ist ist Herti oder Bertl


----------



## Hubautz (1. August 2008)

"Basselmoluff"

Schurke ist grundsätzlich weiblich und sollte  "Powderrouge" heißen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (1. August 2008)

entweder einfach nen standart namen wie : adjfhsjfhjsdfs
oder meiner meinung nach passt zum krieger ja am besten : Milchbubie


----------



## Freakoli (1. August 2008)

Öbelix schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich wolltew mich mal nach nem guten namen für nen krieger erkundigen...er sollte nicht horst, Horrst, hôrrst oder ähnlich sein
> 
> ...



Wie wärs mit Beowulf xD


----------



## skunkie (1. August 2008)

Sind denn manche Spieler nicht in der Lage, sich einen Namen auszudenken. Das gibt's doch garnicht.


> mein warri heißt Bárektikus, mein dudu Górmadros, jäger Mérreakón und prist jélenyja. wer namen sucht einfach mir ne pn mit volk, rasse und ich erfinde mal ein paar^^


Ja, es leben die Sonderzeichen, 3x hoch.


----------



## Delhoven (1. August 2008)

Fast schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind Leute wie du Allis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Aehm, was ist an den Namen auszusetzen?

Anfangs bei Darkage und bei Delhoven habe ich noch gedacht, das es etwas RP sein sollte.

Aber heute ist WoW anders.

Und ja, Dorfmofa wird umbenannt.

8€ wenn Gladiator davor steht.


----------



## kocki23 (1. August 2008)

also nen Kupel von mir bentutzt ein Hundenamenbuch und man glaubt es kaum selbst auf einem RP server fallen Leute mit namen wie Cajun dort nicht negativ auf^^
und wenn man net kreativ ist/sein mag hilft googeln immer

Jobod


----------



## campino76 (1. August 2008)

kocki23 schrieb:


> also nen Kupel von mir bentutzt ein Hundenamenbuch und man glaubt es kaum selbst auf einem RP server fallen Leute mit namen wie Cajun dort nicht negativ auf^^
> und wenn man net kreativ ist/sein mag hilft googeln immer
> 
> Jobod



Gute Idee. Mein Bruder verwendet dazu ein Pfanzenbuch und nimmt die lateinischen Namen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hol mir oft Namen aus jap./koreanischen Filmen.


----------

